# No More Saugeye Stocked in Griggs



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

This past weekend at the Cbus Fishing Expo , I was talking to one of the ODNR gentlemen, who told me they will no longer stock Saugeye in Griggs, however they will continue to stock in O'Shaughnessy, so Griggs should still get washout fish.

Reason given is they believe the Saugeye are holding in O'Shaughnessy better than they are holding in Griggs.

They will continue to stock Wipers in Griggs and O'Shaughnessy both , and have recieved decent feedback concerning that program.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

WAT!? Time to make some phone calls...

I've spoken to the ODNR about this before, just because they're not getting them in their nets doesn't mean they're not in the holding in the Reservoir. I could say more but I don't want to publicize it too much....


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

acklac7 said:


> WAT!? Time to make some phone calls...
> 
> I've spoken to the ODNR about this before, just because they're not getting them in their nets doesn't mean they're not in the holding in the Reservoir. I could say more but I don't want to publicize it too much....


The fishing crowds there alone should tell them there’s obviously fish there lol.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> WAT!? Time to make some phone calls...
> 
> I've spoken to the ODNR about this before, just because they're not getting them in their nets doesn't mean they're not in the holding in the Reservoir. I could say more but I don't want to publicize it too much....


He essentially said the same thing about the Wipers, that their electro survey's where getting next to zero results in Griggs, but they blamed it on the fact that electrofishing couldn't target the areas the Wipers resided in effectively enough, and that their creel surveys showed the Wiper population was stable


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> He essentially said the same thing about the Wipers, that their electro survey's where getting next to zero results in Griggs, but they blamed it on the fact that electrofishing couldn't target the areas the Wipers resided in effectively enough, and that their creel surveys showed the Wiper population was stable


Ugh, so much I want to say! But I don't want to blow it up, lol. But yeah, there's Saugeye in Griggs Reservoir. Not a lot of people target them.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Ugh, so much I want to say! But I don't want to blow it up, lol. But yeah, there's Saugeye in Griggs Reservoir. Not a lot of people target them.


I'm right there with you , while I admit I catch more Saugeye below the Dam than above it , I fish Griggs more than any other impoundment, because it's close to my house and I'm a busy guy, so the idea of them removing a population like the stocked Saugeye doesnt sit with me well.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

acklac7 said:


> Ugh, so much I want to say! But I don't want to blow it up, lol. But yeah, there's Saugeye in Griggs Reservoir. Not a lot of people target them.


I can only imagine what's going through your head about this. That sucks big time.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I can only imagine what's going through your head about this. That sucks big time.


I'm not too worried about it, to be honest. As I said, I'm going to make a few phone calls.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Ugh, so much I want to say! But I don't want to blow it up, lol. But yeah, there's Saugeye in Griggs Reservoir. Not a lot of people target them.


We are now


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Just got off the phone with one of my ODNR Fisheries buddies, here’s the scoop:

So it was actually this year that they discontinued stocking Griggs. That said, the fish they would have put in Griggs were put into O’Shaughnessy, with the expectation they would wind up down stream in the next few years. The total number of fish put into the river hasn’t changed. The more I thought about it the more I suspected this would be the case.

This change isn’t set in stone, and could very well be reversed if they see diminished numbers further downstream south of Griggs.

Not too worried at the moment, as those Saugeye (and Hybrids) migrate distances you cannot even begin to believe.

We’ll just have to wait-and-see.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I just got a follow-up email: Oshay received a bumper stock this year, too. Combined with the Griggs fish the DNR stocked a little more than twice the normal amount of S-eye there this Spring. Woot! Thank you ODNR!

EDIT: The ODNR loves to talk to anglers! Any time you have a question don't hesitate to give them a ring! Just call your local district office and ask to speak to someone in fisheries. Central Ohio is located in district 1, their phone number is (614) 644-3925.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Just got a follow up email; Oshay received a bumper stock this year, too. Combined with the Griggs fish, The DNR stocked a little more than twice the normal amount of S-eye there this Spring. Woot! Thank you ODNR!
> 
> EDIT: The ODNR loves to talk to anglers! Any time you have a question don't hesitate to give them a call! Just call your local district office and ask to speak to someone in fisheries. Central Ohio is located in district 1, their phone number is (614) 644-3925.


Thanks AJ!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Thanks AJ!


Anytime


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Good info. A.J. you keep on top of it. And keep us up to date. Great job. The river will be back to normal self soon. Get oshay dam done...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Good info. A.J. you keep on top of it. And keep us up to date. Great job. The river will be back to normal self soon. Get oshay dam done...


Be quiet, dammit you. I've said too much as it is.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe this is a case of correlation not equaling causation, but I have been fishing Griggs a lot this year, I recently purchased a new boat and Griggs is right down the street from me , so I fish it more then most places, id say I have made at least one trip a week , sometimes two. I mostly bass fish and crappie fish, but I also like to troll flicker shads and bandits (for crappie, white bass, and the occasional Wiper). I have only caught one Saugeye this year out of Griggs, most years I will get way more then that. For what its worth Griggs has fished poor for every species this year , but the Saugeye to me at least seemed to have completely vanished. Last night there where two bass tournaments going on (boat and yak) and afterwords while chatting with the fisherman I asked if anyone was catching any eyes, and the answers across the board where no. 
Just a observation, maybe others are having a different experience, but maybe the Saugeye don't migrate past the O'Shay dam as prolifically as ODNR thinks they do.


----------

